# Cannot get these bbs speedlines out of my mind...



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I have tried to tell myself that i shouldn't change my 18 inch qs alloys ....but the little devil on my shoulder is telling me otherwise. [smiley=devil.gif] Keeping with the oem plus...this time audi wheels >>> I really fancy a set of 19inch speedlines black edition..on my qs.. But with et 48 wonder if i could cope with mahoosive adapters pending down on my precious wheel bearings.. 

Damien.


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 30, 2011)

besides the et issue you will get a harder ride with a rubberband profile and be more prone to wheel damage!!! IMO 17" is the ideal real road wheel in the style of choice, but its your $$$$$


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I like them and they would enhance your heavily modded 225 in my opinion.

As for 17" being the ideal wheel Hmmmmm :wink:


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

rodhotter said:


> besides the et issue you will get a harder ride with a rubberband profile and be more prone to wheel damage!!! IMO 17" is the ideal real road wheel in the style of choice, but its your $$$$$


You stick to your 17" and ill enjoy my extra 2" :lol:


----------



## Madabout (Aug 13, 2011)

I think those are nice wheels what ever you decide to do. If you do decide to sell the Sport wheels I would be interested as looking for some different wheels for mine and thinking I need to stay OEM too.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I think you should rethink about your wheel choice not because I have them  but because not sure you will like the change in ride. I didnt notice a difference but I already had a harsher ride in the first place. You have yours set up for a well handling tt, think it may change that slightly. Looking at roughly 30-35mm adaptors as well.


----------



## markusdarkus (Jan 9, 2009)

Do it!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, never realised just now nice they are. Particularly like how the hole for the valve lines up nicely with the other bolts - 8)

Do it, Damien. 

Oh, and let me know how you get on with finding exhaust mani's. I can only find the usual suspects - and some are _very_ suspect. :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I like them too Damien , but have to say I prefer the OEM ones though.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Love them but don't think they would look right on a qS


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks guys some very interesting replies there. I don't have to much of an issue with harsher ride as i can adjust my billy b16's to a slightly softer ride setting...(ahh the joy of adjustable coilies). Just think a 19inch wheel looks simply awesome on a lowered TTmk1. Thanks for the picture Marcus...beaut..  Unfortunately my qs 18's will be staying with me forever.

True Andy it will change the qs image of the car...as does any move to another alloy on a qs...I know you kept with a similar style with your mono 10's. Suppose i will have to put up with the slight lose in identity. But oh boy it would be worth it to have my arches filled with such beauty.. :wink:

My main dilemma is the fact i will have to use adapters and add more unsprung weight to the whole equation. so might have. I think Edward tacked the adapter situation with his new speedlines recently. 
Damien.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

markusdarkus said:


> Do it!


That looks lovely!

I keep spoofing them up for sale, quite reasonably as well which is hugely tempting!


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Can you get a qs style wheel in 19 inch?


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Not sure I'd buy them for £1,195, Damien. Suspect you'll need 112 -> 100 adapers - and tyres, of course.

Getting very expensive, very quickly. You sure you like them? :?


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Mondo said:


> Suspect you'll need 112 -> 100 adapers





TTSPORT666 said:


> But with et 48 wonder if i could cope with mahoosive adapters pending down on my precious wheel bearings..


I suspect he's already aware of this!!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Not sure I'd buy them for £1,195, Damien. Suspect you'll need 112 -> 100 adapers - and tyres, of course.
> 
> Getting very expensive, very quickly. You sure you like them? :?


Will have a good search Mondo...I am sure i could find some cheaper. I have some 235/35/19 inch tyres in the garage already to keep costs down.. :wink: 
And as Lee pointed out, i am rudely aware of the adapter situation... 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Old eagle-eyes, there. You said 'adapter', I read 'spacer'. D'oh.


----------



## liam (Feb 8, 2010)

I bought these for my TT and I was concerned about the ride comfort and with all the pot holes about so i opted for 18inch version of these wheels ) they look great..

One thing to bear in mind though they are a pain in the backside to keep clean.!


----------



## markusdarkus (Jan 9, 2009)

liam said:


> One thing to bear in mind though they are a pain in the backside to keep clean.!


So true!!! -


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I imagine guys.. i am a compulsive wheel polisher...So i would be ok... :wink: Think it would have to be 19's for me.

Damien.


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

Don't do it Damien!

although if you had a normal 225 or V6 then I would be saying the opposite. Great looking wheel.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

TTSPORT666 said:


> I imagine guys.. i am a compulsive wheel polisher...So i would be ok... :wink: Think it would have to be 19's for me.
> 
> Damien.


You don't say... :wink:

I think they look gorgeous Damien, what colour would you go for, the anthracite would look good on yours, not that I'm biased :roll:

John


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

markusdarkus said:


> liam said:
> 
> 
> > One thing to bear in mind though they are a pain in the backside to keep clean.!
> ...


But so are the qS wheels [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## bluslc (Sep 28, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> I imagine guys.. i am a compulsive wheel polisher...So i would be ok... :wink: Think it would have to be 19's for me.
> 
> Damien.


i had a genuine set 9x19 et 41 running 215x35x19 they aren't so bad to clean ..


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

LOL Damian your car is moving away from OEM+ day by day :lol:

I do like them wheels but agree with the above comments that they would look wrong on a QS... I think you should go for something inline with the car, something nice and lightweight like a set of OZ Superleggeras (RARE) or alternatively OZ Ultraleggeras ... the ultraleggeras only weigh 9.2kg each for a 19" and you will feel a nice difference to the way the car drives 

The ride will be harsher with 19's even if you turn down the damping but will benefit from a more direct cornering feel due to less sidewall flex.

Also agree with the car will drive its best on 17's for a number of reasons but would look wrong on a QS unless on track imo


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

bluslc said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > I imagine guys.. i am a compulsive wheel polisher...So i would be ok... :wink: Think it would have to be 19's for me.
> ...


ahh hey sukh they look gorgeous... 

What size adapters were you using with et 41?

and Jay you are right...it is out of sync with the whole qs look..

But i don't like oz superleggera on a mk1 to be honest, and anything i do like is 5k for a set and i cannot justify that in my head or to my bank manager.  The black edition bbs speedlines will look more sultry and in line with the qs theme. Will see.. 

Damien.


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ultraleggeras , look a bit more hard edged than the super.... would look good me thinks :wink: 

To show you what i mean, ( ignore the mismatched panels etc :roll: :lol: )


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

They look nothing short of [smiley=sweetheart.gif] so if you have the cash do it


----------



## edwarddurrant (Oct 8, 2012)

Mine


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Duggy said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > I imagine guys.. i am a compulsive wheel polisher...So i would be ok... :wink: Think it would have to be 19's for me.
> ...


Thinking black edition John tbh....like their sultry look.

Jay i nearly went Ultraleggeras on my alfa GT..Not saying they do not make sense weight wise just do not float my boat. :wink: and trust me it takes a lot to float... 

Thanks for the picy Edward...what adapters did you plump for in the end? :wink:

Damien.


----------



## edwarddurrant (Oct 8, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Thanks for the picy Edward...what adapters did you plump for in the end? :wink:
> 
> Damien.


Haha hello mate, ended up going 35mm rear and 25mm front, better fit this time 

will post pics soon!

Edd


----------



## bluslc (Sep 28, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> bluslc said:
> 
> 
> > TTSPORT666 said:
> ...


They are Audi wheels so still OEM+ I was running 15mm up front 30mm rears 
Pm me your email add send you few more pics running same wheels on Audi TT


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Ive just been offered a set of these in 19s on the weekend, I did disregard them but im not so sure now they do look good, Only problem being the set I have been offered (cheap) have got 255 35 19 on, So by the time I have got the adapters and changed the tyres will end up being pretty pricey.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

bluslc said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > I imagine guys.. i am a compulsive wheel polisher...So i would be ok... :wink: Think it would have to be 19's for me.
> ...


When did u have them on the car? Before the bentleys?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok some more juicy speedline pics....
Damien.


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Damien...all these pics have silver wheels...they look lush...are you sure about going black?...would you lose some of the detail on dark wheels?...also, the silver wheels would set your silver exhaust tips off lovely...then you would have to scrape all the black paint off your audi badges too.... :wink:


----------



## bluslc (Sep 28, 2009)

ian222 said:


> bluslc said:
> 
> 
> > TTSPORT666 said:
> ...


I had them after my bentleys for very short time..


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Damien, I think you're caught in a dilema.

The Quattro Sport is a lovely car out of the box with a great specification. However any move away from standard and you're gonna upset the Forum Mob. Solution - keep all your old bits in the frickin garage! (thats what it's there for - or under the bed!!!)

Secondly you need to consider your modifications wisely. This is fueled purely by "99 Ron" personal preference and everyone has their own tastes. In my opinion the Speedlines would be like drinking Champagne out of a paper cup - would I do it? Hell yeah!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Damien, I think you're caught in a dilema.
> 
> The Quattro Sport is a lovely car out of the box with a great specification. However any move away from standard and you're gonna upset the Forum Mob. Solution - keep all your old bits in the frickin garage! (thats what it's there for - or under the bed!!!)
> 
> Secondly you need to consider your modifications wisely. This is fueled purely by "99 Ron" personal preference and everyone has their own tastes. In my opinion the Speedlines would be like drinking Champagne out of a paper cup - would I do it? Hell yeah!


 :lol: Thanks fella...And yes all my qs stuff is staying with me..forever. Just would love a set of 19inch speedlines on my qs..I know i am going to upset a lot of purists... [smiley=gossip.gif] And it goes against my religion, but hell i know she would look soooo sweet lowered on 19inch anthracite speedy's.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

I'm looking for a set too!  I think the Anthracite "Black Edition" will be perfect on your motor - any advice on tyre size with ET48 and 30mm spacers?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

another 19 inch speedline pic.... 

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> > Just would love a set of 19inch speedlines on my qs..I know i am going to upset a lot of purists... [smiley=gossip.gif] And it goes against my religion, but hell i know she would look soooo sweet lowered on 19inch anthracite speedy's.. :wink:
> ...


All the best qS TTs are lowered on to 19s mate :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Cuprabhoy said:
> ...


I dare say that is true Andy...you just cannot beat the way a mk1 looks slammed on 19's...bloody awesome... :wink: 
Damien.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I have two sets of speedline's in 18" and 20" look lush. the 20" are on the Q7 though :x the lane to get to my house is to bad to have 19's on the TT so whent for 18" I would have got 19's if it was not for the lane, I would say go for it.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

stevebeechTA said:


> I have two sets of speedline's in 18" and 20" look lush. the 20" are on the Q7 though :x the lane to get to my house is to bad to have 19's on the TT so whent for 18" I would have got 19's if it was not for the lane, I would say go for it.


Get you Steve 8 arches full of bbs speedlines... Wow they really 20's on the pig? 

Damien.


----------



## ING (Feb 22, 2011)

I have some mint 18s for sale on for sale section with as New tyres...Feb Audi speedlines split rim...they lush ....


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Another great pic comparing qs to BBS... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

I would say screw the purists and get them Damien. They're one of the best looking wheels on the mk1 (in 19" ) so it doesn't matter about the qS originality.
I would never get them for mine as I don't have the time to clean them but if you're not phased by that, buy them!
Don't worry about weight gain or load on the bearings or anything like that. The negatives are so small that they won't matter compared to how much you seem to like the wheel ;-)


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah, just get em Damien and if you decide they're not right I'll think long and hard about whether I want to take them off your hands. I may even start a thread or three to help me decide :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Garth said:


> I would say screw the purists and get them Damien. They're one of the best looking wheels on the mk1 (in 19" ) so it doesn't matter about the qS originality.
> I would never get them for mine as I don't have the time to clean them but if you're not phased by that, buy them!
> Don't worry about weight gain or load on the bearings or anything like that. The negatives are so small that they won't matter compared to how much you seem to like the wheel ;-)


Thanks Garth...yes my mind is made up...might have something in the pipeline concerning the speedlines :wink: ...One thing is for dam sure they will look awesome on my qs.. What the hell OEM +++++ its still an audi wheel after all. And my original qs alloys are going nowhere. 

Cheers Pete...  Hey to be sure to be sure...lol..Na im gona love um.. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Damien.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

I'm thinking of mathching a couple of sets of Staggered Genuine Speedlines (1 set going on my car) - They won't be cheap for second hand alloys but if anyone is interested in a one/2! off Staggered set then PM me. These will be:

2x rear 5x112 / 9" wide - ET53
2x front 5x112 / 8.5" wide - ET48

thanks Craig


----------

